# Driftwood



## TIN BENDER (Apr 6, 2012)

I have done some research but thought it cant hurt to ask...I have read that you can boil the wood to leach it but i do not have a pot big enough to boil it in..I also read you can bake it??? also see some people just rinse off the wood and stick it in the tank...what is my best option?? pictures below.

THANK YOU
---JEFF---


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i would put it in somthing and soak it for a week or so, that will help leak out the tannis from it, i have dont that one several peices i have, pressure wash it off and then soak it works pretty good, you might still get some tannis leaking out but all it does is make the water a brownish color will not hurt the fish or nothen


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your wood looks fine. Make sure it didn't come from a polluted evironment. Expose it to the sun for a few day then soak it in water for a week and it should be ready.


----------



## TIN BENDER (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for the advice..got it off ebay..it came from a lake..it was bone dry when i received it today..will sun soak it..then water soak it for a couple weeks..


----------



## toommm (Apr 10, 2012)

You will most likely have to soak it for a couple weeks as well in order for it to soak up some water. Don't want it firing up in your fish tank LOL. But ya, soaking it for a week will also let the tannins leech out.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello TIN...

Your pieces appear to be local and not from the local pet store. If you picked these up from the local river or pond bed, then it won't leach anything into the water.

If you're concerned about bacteria, then put the piece in the dishwasher and run a cycle without soap. Dishwasher water gets to around 180 degrees F. Or, soak it in a bucket of your new water change water with a tablespoon of standard aquarium salt for a day or two. Take the piece out and let it dry outside for a couple of days in the sun. It will be safe for the tank.

B


----------

